# Repashy Superfoods!



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

these awesome new gel foods are available in Canada now.

http://www.canadapleco.com/store/

They are a new gel food that is on the rage in the states.

2oz of food makes 1 lb of food.

$9 for 2oz (makes approx. 1 lb of food)
$16 for 4oz (makes approx. 5 lb of food)
$27 for 8oz (makes approx. 4 lb of food)
$45 for 16oz (makes approx. 8 lb of food)
$65 for 32oz (makes approx. 16 lb of food)
$95 for 64oz (makes approx. 32 lb of food)

If your looking to save some money and buy volume now you can!

I just got in a few 64 oz bags! Yep they are massive! The distributer finally got some in so I picked up a few to see how they do.

64 oz = $95 ea (I have all kinds except shrimp soufflé)
32 oz = $65 ea (I have all kinds except shrimp soufflé)

Again use coupon code *GTAMEMBER* to get FREE shipping!

* Community Plus:*
Name: Community Plus
Omnivore Gel Premix
NET WEIGHT 5.3 OZ / 150 GR

This fresh and saltwater formula is our "I want one food for everything" answer that contains a balanced combination of aquatic animal, algae, yeast, and plant ingredients. It is a great choice for a tank with a wide variety of species. It features whole krill meal as the primary ingredient, which is one of the most widely accepted feed ingredients available anywhere. Everybody loves krill, which also contains high levels of chitin that are beneficial for fin development. Community Plus has moderate protein levels to reduce water fouling and satisfy the needs of a wide variety of species.

Our Meal Replacement Gel for Omnivorous Species of Fish, Invertebrates, Amphibians, and Reptiles.

INGREDIENTS: Whole Krill Meal, Alfalfa Leaf Meal, Whole Squid Meal, Stabilized Rice Bran, Whole Sardine Meal, Dried Brewers Yeast, Spirulina Algae, Chlorella Algae, Carrageenan Algae, Dried Kelp, Konjac, Carob Bean Gum, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Potassium Citrate, Calcium Propionate, Schizochytrium Algae, Phaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika Extract, Calendula Flower Powder, Marigold Flower Extract, Rose Hips Powder, Turmeric Root Powder, Malic Acid, Sodium Chloride, Canthaxanthin, Potassium Sorbate, Magnesium Gluconate, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservatives), Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein min. 40%, Crude Fat min. 6%, Crude Fat max. 8%, Crude Fiber max. 8%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 9%, Calcium min. 1.5%, Calcium max. 2%, Phosphorus min. 0.75%.
Meat pie:

* MEAT PIE*
Carnivore Gel Premix
NET WEIGHT 5.3 OZ / 150 GR
The Meat Pie formula is extremely high in bio-available protein (>55%), and designed for fresh and saltwater carnivores and scavengers. It includes whole sardine meal, whole squid meal, and whole krill meal as its primary ingredients. Meat Pie replicates protein levels of whole aquatic organisms such as fish, crustaceans, insects, and mollusks as a staple diet for carnivores. Plus, it's great as an occasional treat or for conditioning omnivorous species for breeding or after transport. Meat Pie is also perfect for use in reptiles and amphibians such as various carnivorous species of turtles, newts, and lizards.

Our Meal Replacement Gel for Carnivorous Species of Fish, Amphibians, Invertebrates, and Reptiles.

INGREDIENTS: Whole Sardine Meal, Whole Squid Meal, Whole Krill Meal, Pea Protein Isolate, Dried Brewers Yeast, Carrageenan Algae, Konjac, Carob Bean Gum, Dried Kelp, Potassium Citrate, Calcium Propionate, Dicalcium Phosphate,Taurine, Spirulina Algae, Phaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika Extract, Calendula Flower Powder, Marigold Flower Extract, Rose Hips Powder, Turmeric Root Powder, Malic Acid, Sodium Chloride, Canthaxanthin, Potassium Sorbate, Magnesium Gluconate, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservatives), Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein min. 55%, Crude Fat min. 7%, Crude Fat Min 6% Max 8%, Crude Fiber max. 6%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 9%, Calcium min. 1.5%, Calcium max. 2.5%, Phosphorus min. 0.75%.
Soilent Green:

This fresh and saltwater formula is labeled for "aufwuchs" eaters. Aufwuchs is a combination of green algae, diatoms, and small plants, along with tiny organisms such as insect larvae, crustaceans, rotifers, protozoans, and snails that live with them on the surface of hard substrates such as rocks. Many species of fish such as Mbuna cichlids, various plecos and gobies are specialized to feed on aufwuchs by scraping hard surfaces for whatever nutrients they can find. These species do eat a lot of low-caloric algae, but it is the small meaty treats that they relish and what really makes them grow and thrive. Soilent Green is a no-expense-spared blend of algae (25% of formula), combined with the highest quality whole aquatic animal ingredients, to provide a perfect balance of plant and aquatic animal proteins. Soilent Green is perfect for more herbivorous fish, shrimps, crabs, and snails.

* Name: Soilent Green*
Quote:
SOILENT GREEN
Aufwuchs Gel Premix
NET WEIGHT 5.3 OZ / 150 GR

Our Meal Replacement Gel for Aufwuchs (algae and small living organisms) eating species of Fish, Invertebrates, Amphibians and Reptiles.

INGREDIENTS: Chlorella Algae, Spirulina Algae, Whole Krill Meal, Whole Squid Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Alfalfa Leaf Meal, Whole Anchovy Meal, Germinated Brown Rice Protein Concentrate, Pea Protein Isolate, Dried Brewers Yeast, Stabilized Rice Bran, Dried Kelp, Carrageenan Algae, Konjac, Carob Bean Gum, Schizochytrium Algae, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Potassium Citrate, Calcium Propionate, Phaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika Extract, Calendula Flower Powder, Marigold Flower Extract, Rose Hips Powder, Turmeric Root Powder, Malic Acid, Sodium Chloride, Canthaxanthin, Potassium Sorbate, Magnesium Gluconate, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservatives), Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein min. 45%, Crude Fat min. 6%, Crude Fat max. 8%, Crude Fiber max. 8%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 12%, Calcium min. 1.5%, Calcium max. 2%, Phosphorus min. 0.75%.
SHrimp Souffle:

This fresh and saltwater "scavenger formula" is an omnivore formula specifically designed for aquatic and semi-aquatic invertebrates and mollusk eaters. Shrimp Soufflé is high in calcium, and has double the carotenoid levels of the other Repashy Gel formulas to provide essential nutrients for a strong exoskeleton and great coloration. Omnivorous species of shrimps, crabs, and crayfish, as well as many species of loaches have an extremely high attraction to mollusks, therefore whole squid (a mollusk) is the primary ingredient in this formula to maximize palatability. It has moderate levels of proteins from a combination of algae, aquatic animals, green plants, and yeast to replicate the diverse diet of scavenging species. Shrimp Soufflé is also ideal for omnivorous species, particularly as a color enhancer because of its higher carotenoid levels.

* SHRIMP SOUFFLE*
Scavenger Gel Premix
NET WEIGHT 5.3 OZ / 150 GR

Our Meal Replacement Gel for Scavengers of all kinds, Shrimp, Crab, Crayfish, Snails, Fish, Amphibians and Reptiles.

INGREDIENTS: Whole Squid Meal, Whole Krill Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Pea Protein Isolate, Spirulina Algae, Dried Brewer's Yeast, Alfalfa Leaf Powder, Stabilized Rice Bran, Germinated Brown Rice Protein Concentrate, Carrageenan Algae, Konjac, Carob Bean Gum, Dried Kelp, Potassium Citrate, Calcium Propionate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Schizochytrium Algae, Phaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika Extract, Calendula Flower Powder, Marigold Flower Extract, Rose Hips Powder, Turmeric Root Powder, Malic Acid, Sodium Chloride, Canthaxanthin, Potassium Sorbate, Magnesium Gluconate, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservatives), Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein min. 45%, Crude Fat min. 6%, Crude Fat max. 8%, Crude Fiber max. 8%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 9%, Calcium min. 1.5%, Calcium max. 2.5%, Phosphorus min. 0.75%.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

love how you can mold that food to rocks and stuff, very neat video on there


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

it's going to change the way we feed our fish and shrimp. it doesn't break down like fish food usually does when it hits the water. Makes a much more natural eating.

$9.00 for 2oz
$18.00 for 5.3oz
$27.00 for 8oz

Community Plus


Meat Pie


Shrimp Souffle


Soilent Green


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

That stuff looks awesome.

But really - SOILENT GREEN ?!?!?! That's people.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Rich,
When are you passing through Mississauga again? I'd like to grab some of this food from you.
--
Paul


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Rich,
> When are you passing through Mississauga again? I'd like to grab some of this food from you.
> --
> Paul


almost never that way  especially for the next few months, i am not allied to drive as i just had shoulder surgery.

You can order from my website though and i will ship out right away!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

This stuff looks interesting, too bad there isn't a marine one yet =D

Even Ted is selling it!


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd love to try it out! Especially for the fry. How much does 2 oz. actually make?

Gary


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

killieman said:


> I'd love to try it out! Especially for the fry. How much does 2 oz. actually make?
> 
> Gary


2oz will make approx. albs of food!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

All orders were sent out today! I've also added some larger sizes to my site. http://www.canadapleco.com/store/


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

ordered mine 2 days ago.
Cant wait to try this out!!!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

it will be in your mailbox soon


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine arrived today. Can hardly wait to try it.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad it got there Charlie. Seems like a number of people got theirs today.

*Sampler Pack added. 
*It includes a 2oz package of each of the 4 kinds of food for $34.95 (saves you $5).
http://www.canadapleco.com/store/sampler-pack

Also any order over 90 oz of food will get FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

So, if I read this correctly, the nutrient numbers are reduced to 1/3 in the finished product.


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

The maker of the food had replied to this concern before. I forgot where though, his reply was somewhere in the line of "it is as silly as saying if you take a glass of water with your meal, your protein intake is reduced".


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

BillD said:


> So, if I read this correctly, the nutrient numbers are reduced to 1/3 in the finished product.


Adding the water does not change the composition at all. The scientific term is " Dry Matter Basis ". Here is a simple way to explain it. For example 1 scoop of protein powder gives you 30 grams of protein. If you add that scoop of powder to a glass of water is it less than 30 grams of protein then? NO. It is still 30 grams of protein in that glass of mixture.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

*Cheaper Shipping Rates.
*8oz and under, letter mail option only $2.95 for shipping!!!!
4oz and under, letter mail option only $1.95 for shipping!!!!

Letter mail has no tracking number.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

CanadaPleco said:


> Adding the water does not change the composition at all. The scientific term is " Dry Matter Basis ". Here is a simple way to explain it. For example 1 scoop of protein powder gives you 30 grams of protein. If you add that scoop of powder to a glass of water is it less than 30 grams of protein then? NO. It is still 30 grams of protein in that glass of mixture.


It changes the composition by volume, so a fish would have to eat 4 times as much to ingest the same amount of actual food. In the example here it would have to ingest 1 cup to get 1/4 cup of nutrition.
In your example, you have to ingest an entire glass to get the value of one scoop.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

BillD said:


> It changes the composition by volume, so a fish would have to eat 4 times as much to ingest the same amount of actual food. In the example here it would have to ingest 1 cup to get 1/4 cup of nutrition.
> In your example, you have to ingest an entire glass to get the value of one scoop.


From Allen Repashy directly.

The argument from the haters I have come across about this point is that the fish will be full faster when the food contains so much water...... but when made according to the directions, the gel is about 85% water, which is very close to that of most living organisms, plant and animal..... Pellets and Flakes need to be fully hydrated before they can be digested, so at the end of the day, they are processed in a similar way..... with one important difference...... slowly hydrating pellets, IMHO, when consumed quickly, can swell as they hydrate. And if this happens in a stomach that is packed full..... distended bellies, bloating, compaction..... all are potential side effects....... I am not saying that all pellets do this..... it really depends on what binders and other ingredients are being used..... but it is something to keep an eye out for.

It is true, that they have to eat a lot more gel by volume than dry pellets..... and it might take longer to do..... but it is IMHO much more natural than the binge and purge process that once or twice a day pellet or flake feeding produces.

Allen


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That explanation is pretty much what I would expect. When feeding live food, you need to feed about 10 times as much because of the water content compared to the nutrient dense dry foods. This amount of feeding with live food does no harm. When I have live food in the spring (mostly daphnia) , I keep it in front of the fish 24/7. Growth rate is increased significantly, and the only downside is the need for more frequent/larger water changes. I'm not knocking this food, but you will have to increase the volume of food if using it.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is my answer

Just like cooking rice, fully cook rice contain around 85% of water and ready to serve.

here is another explaination copy from canadapleco forum, I hope this will help you to understand better.

Originally Posted by Lukan 
Hi,

Adding the water does not change the composition at all. The scientific term is " Dry Matter Basis ". Here is a simple way to explain it. For example 1 scoop of protein powder gives you 30 grams of protein. If you add that scoop of powder to a glass of water is it less than 30 grams of protein then? NO. It is still 30 grams of protein in that glass of mixture.
Cheers,



BillD said:


> That explanation is pretty much what I would expect. When feeding live food, you need to feed about 10 times as much because of the water content compared to the nutrient dense dry foods. This amount of feeding with live food does no harm. When I have live food in the spring (mostly daphnia) , I keep it in front of the fish 24/7. Growth rate is increased significantly, and the only downside is the need for more frequent/larger water changes. I'm not knocking this food, but you will have to increase the volume of food if using it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have no problem understanding. You need to feed 4 times as much.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Would like to let everyone know that the Vancouver Aquarium is now using Repashy food for their fish!


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice. I want to give this a try!

Questions:

1) I have corydoras, does this gel sink fast? 
2) Do i just throw a little cube into my tank and let my fish take little bites? Is it messy for the tank?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Very nice. I want to give this a try!
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


Yes it sinks as soon as it hits the water. And correct, i cut it up into cubes about the size of the cubes of frozen foods you get for your fish. It makes no mess that I have seen yet and been using it for almost 2 weeks now. It forms like jello does so it is not a gel when you feed to your fish.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

CanadaPleco said:


> Yes it sinks as soon as it hits the water. And correct, i cut it up into cubes about the size of the cubes of frozen foods you get for your fish. It makes no mess that I have seen yet and been using it for almost 2 weeks now. It forms like jello does so it is not a gel when you feed to your fish.


Awesome, I just ordered the 5.2oz one. I am very excited! It's going to be so fun!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

bump....


Seems there was a label problem with the first run of soilent green. the ingredient marked on the package some how got mixed with those from meat pie. The actual ingredients in the food did not get mixed up tho


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Awesome, I just ordered the 5.2oz one. I am very excited! It's going to be so fun!


The food is good. It's good for fry and shrimps. However, it gets messy in a tank with a lot of medium size fish (angels, tetras, corys, platy)


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> The food is good. It's good for fry and shrimps. However, it gets messy in a tank with a lot of medium size fish (angels, tetras, corys, platy)


Humm, I haven't noticed this myself. I've been feeding daily to a group of 40+ tropheus and in another tank 20+ adult africans and it is no different then feeding flake. But yes, AWESOME for fry as they can pick away at it all day long.


----------



## walleye (Oct 27, 2010)

can i mix other powder, such as spirulina, with Repashy Superfoods?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

walleye said:


> can i mix other powder, such as spirulina, with Repashy Superfoods?


Yes you sure can add to it.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

weekly Bump.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I just ordered some for my mbuna, cant wait to see the results.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Anoobias said:


> I just ordered some for my mbuna, cant wait to see the results.


Got your order just now  They will love it, mine sure do, as do the babies.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

32oz sizes back in stock and ready to go out right now!

Also have every other size in stock as always.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Have you heard that superfly is good for culturing microworms?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Have you heard that superfly is good for culturing microworms?


I have no idea... I do have a few jars of superbly if you want to try it tho...


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Just mixed up my first batch this morning (was great to see it in the mail after returning from vacation)

Fish took to the first chunk right away. A couple hours later I threw in a small one, didn't make it to the bottom! What a frenzy. They looove it


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad your fish are enjoying it! 

For anyone wanting to order I am offering free shipping on all sizes 8oz and up. If you are just looking to try it out I've got 2oz and 4oz packs which make 1 & 2 lbs of food as well. Shipping is only $1.95 on these small packs 

Give your fish a treat and try out some Repashy on them


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

If your looking to save some money and buy volume now you can!

i just got in a few 64 oz bags! Yep they are massive! The distributer finally got some in so I picked up a few to see how they do.

64 oz = $95 ea (I have all kinds except shrimp soufflé)
32 oz = $65 ea (I have all kinds except shrimp soufflé)

Again use coupon code *GTAMEMBER* to get FREE shipping!

http://www.canadapleco.com/store/


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

bump...

still have lots available.... http://www.canadapleco.com/store/


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I used the soilent green for the first time. My plecos went crazy for it. I seen a tank full of fish when it usually looks empty. They love this stuff!!!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Which would my otosinculus prefer?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Symplicity said:


> Which would my otosinculus prefer?


I would imagine the soilent green.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Two new foods have been added to the line.

*SuperGreen
*"Vegan Algae Gel Premix" Our Formula for Obligate Algae Eating Herbiverous Freshwater Fish and Invertebrates. Contains no animal products.









*Spawn & Grow
*This formula is designed for Broodstock conditioning and the initial raising of fry. It contains high levels of fat (>14%) and Protein >45%, which gives fish that extra source of energy and nutrients they need to build the reserves required for spawing and fast growth. It is also quite suitable as a "recovery formula" for the acclamation of freshly imported fish that have become malnourished due to the stress of capture and lack of food during holding and transportation. It is designed to be used for conditioning only in most species of omnivores and piscivores . It is not recommended for strict Herbivores. Carnivorous species that specialize in eating insect larvae, eggs, and other high fat food sources, may find this a good staple diet.


----------

